# Replacing PSU fan in Silverstone SFX 450w...?



## Aleckazee

The stock fan in the sfx is quite loud, and makes a distinct noise making it by far the loudest fan in my system. My original plan was to replace it with a noctua-NF-R8 but I just opened the psu up and found out the fan needs to be 15mm thick. I googled the model and found out it moves 36CFM @ 4000rpm (and 41dba!). The only other 15mm fan that I could find was a CoolerMaster Slim but it only moves 25CFM (2000rpm and 20dba).
Normally I would back off and either find a different fan or just put up with the noise _however_, I'm not sure if the current fan is spinning full speed all the time, or if it doesn't spin up under load but the speed doesn't change. I notice that after a while of some gaming, the air coming out the back of the psu is incredibly hot, and there isn't much air flow. My TX650 seemed to have better airflow, although similar sort of air temp.

So I guess what I'm asking is, is it possible for me to use the CoolerMaster Slim 24CFM? Or should I not even try? That's the only slim 80mm fan I could find on two australian sites. Happy to buy a different fan if they ship to aust.

EDIT: Does this psu have a safety temp sensor? I couldn't find any info on that


----------



## KyadCK

PSU fans aren't quite the same as normal fans. Their connectors are smaller, like a GPU's, and they are only 2-pin. So no, it isn't really worth trying to swap it out unless you got some magic PSU that follows standards.

It would probably work better to get a different PSU and sell off the one you have, or use it in a different build.


----------



## Aleckazee

I was just going to rewire the fans, or just run it to a nearby molex connector. I would need another SFX psu, and I think this is the highest rated. I need to power a 2500k and gtx560 ti


----------



## SilverStone

The fan inside the ST45SF is regulated to spin up in relation to its internal temperature. So the cooler you keep it, the slower its fan will run.

We have a rough fan speed graph on our ST45SF product page that shows the fan will spin up to only 2800rpm at full load. But this is in a 25℃ ambient environment:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=253&area=en

At 40℃ environment however , the fan in the ST45SF will spin up to 2800rpm at only 70% loading (around 300W) and up to 3700rpm at full load.

I would definitely recommend against replacing the original fan with a slower one if your ST45SF is already running hot!


----------



## Lemon-scented

I also found the Sugo SG05's SFX 450 PSU fan to be the loudest part of my otherwise quiet setup. I chose to go the route of replacing the fan using the Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PC-P 80mm x 15mm Ultra Silent Fan, which has very similar characteristics to the stock fan and is virtually silent. Not too difficult if you don't mind soldering and must take care to drain/discharge the capacitors.



First step was to remove open the psu. NOTE: Doing this voids your warranty.


The old fan is soldered directly to the circuit board and partially covered up with silicone. So had to scrape off enough to clear off the fan wires.

Next, desoldered the old 80mm x 80mm x 15mm fan from the circuit board.



Removed the old fan (shown above - a Protechnic Electric MGA8012ZR-O15) and carefully soldered the Noiseblocker back in its place. Again, doing this will void the warranty and carries risk, but was worth the effort for me since my SFX 450 PSU is now the quietest component in my system.


----------



## sieade245

Further to Lemon's post, I have also successfully carried out this procedure on the modular version of the PSU the ST45SF-G. It was slightly easier as the fan in the modular version is not soldered to the board. It instead uses a standard two pin fan header connection. This made it easy to remove from the board. I used the same fan, the BlackSilent Pro 80mm x 15mm. This comes with a 4pin PWM connector and also two 4 pin to 4 pin extension leads. I snipped the end off one of the extension leads, and also snipped the 2 pin header off the stock fan. I then used a terminal block to join the two leads together and voila.. the blacksilent pro now has a two pin header connection. The actual fan is untouched so can be used as a standard PWM fan in the future if required, only the extension lead was modified.

I cannot stress the difference this has made. Previously the stock fan could be heard all the time even when machine was idle, it was very noisy. The replacement fan is silent. I had to check it was actually working a few times because you simply cannot hear it! The job took about 20 mins and was not difficult, as no soldering is required.



Here is the PSU with the cover removed. Notice the 2 pin header on the fan



Here is the BlackSilent Pro with the extension lead next to it.



Here is the modified extension lead, essentially now a 4 pin to 2 pin fan adaptor lead. Only the red and black wires are connected, the other two are not required and can be left disconnected.

Put it all back together and the result is one silent 450w SFX PSU.

If anyone from Silverstone reads this, I think you should think about changing the stock fans in these for something a bit better. Even if it put the RRP up by a fiver or so it would be worth it!


----------



## tetrismaster

Do you think I can avoid soldering by simply cutting the wires, stripping, and then twist them + electrical tape, red to red, black to black? I don't have an soldering iron on me at this time.


----------



## smallisland

Thanks to Lemon and Sieade245 for the info on the non modular and modular psu fan replacement. I wanted to add a little more information. I recently replaced the 80mm fan in the modular version ST45SF-G. The 2 pin connector Sieade mentions is in fact a JST-PH connector. I like things neat and tidy so I ordered a JST-PH jumper wire assembly from Sparkfun. The Sparkfun part number is PRT-09914. It consists of a 2pin JST connector with 24AWG wire leads. I shortened the leads to about 4 inches and used 2 KK (fan) male crimp pins and a 3+1 (3 wire or PWM) male connector housing to make a fan lead to go from the PWM Noiseblocker fan to the PSU board JST connection. I used some heat shrink over the wires where it looked like they might contact one of the heatsinks directly. Frozencpu sells the fan pins and connector housings. They also sell JST PH pins and connectors but they are a little hard to find on the site and they are much harder to crimp than KK or minifit pins even with a micro crimper like the Engineer PA-09. The preassembled jumper wire is a much easier solution although it still requires crimping the male fan pins to the other end of the jumper wires.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smallisland*
> 
> Thanks to Lemon and Sieade245 for the info on the non modular and modular psu fan replacement. I wanted to add a little more information. I recently replaced the 80mm fan in the modular version ST45SF-G. The 2 pin connector Sieade mentions is in fact a JST-PH connector. I like things neat and tidy so I ordered a JST-PH jumper wire assembly from Sparkfun. The Sparkfun part number is PRT-09914. It consists of a 2pin JST connector with 24AWG wire leads. I shortened the leads to about 4 inches and used 2 KK (fan) male crimp pins and a 3+1 (3 wire or PWM) male connector housing to make a fan lead to go from the PWM Noiseblocker fan to the PSU board JST connection. I used some heat shrink over the wires where it looked like they might contact one of the heatsinks directly. Frozencpu sells the fan pins and connector housings. They also sell JST PH pins and connectors but they are a little hard to find on the site and they are much harder to crimp than KK or minifit pins even with a micro crimper like the Engineer PA-09. The preassembled jumper wire is a much easier solution although it still requires crimping the male fan pins to the other end of the jumper wires.


It's been a bit since you posted that, but:
Was that a 15mm or 25mm thick Noiseblocker you used?

Edit: nvm, I'll just use the BlackSilentPro if I do end up doing this mod.

Really glad I found this thread, though. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Acti

I am also curious to know if it's possible to do this without a soldering iron by doing as tetrismasters suggests?


----------



## Adrian-E

Will a Noctua Fan work on this PSC in terms of power specifications.
I understand that it needs to be a 15mm fan to fit inside but I was thinking of installing it on the outside of the PSU case.
I just want to know if it will work properly or if it's a chance of burning the fan or even worst burning the PSU?

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=45&lng=en&set=1


----------



## seanjohn182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sieade245*
> 
> Further to Lemon's post, I have also successfully carried out this procedure on the modular version of the PSU the ST45SF-G. It was slightly easier as the fan in the modular version is not soldered to the board. It instead uses a standard two pin fan header connection. This made it easy to remove from the board. I used the same fan, the BlackSilent Pro 80mm x 15mm. This comes with a 4pin PWM connector and also two 4 pin to 4 pin extension leads. I snipped the end off one of the extension leads, and also snipped the 2 pin header off the stock fan. I then used a terminal block to join the two leads together and voila.. the blacksilent pro now has a two pin header connection. The actual fan is untouched so can be used as a standard PWM fan in the future if required, only the extension lead was modified.....


I'm seriously considering trying this exact upgrade. The only thing holding me back is my lack of electric wiring know-how. Could you please go into more detail about how you converted the 4-pin connector to the 2-pin connector. I understand you used a terminal block, but where did you place each wire? Much appreciated!


----------



## shiplake

Sieade245
How is your modified ST45SF-G holding out ?
The standard fan sounds like a hairdrier and I would like to follow your lead.
John


----------



## seanjohn182

Just replaced the stock fan with the Noiseblocker fan. It makes a HUGE difference. My installation method was a little bit more ghetto than sieade245's. I just cut the 2-pin connector off the stock fan, stripped the wires and fed them into the black and red pin leads on the new fan. Then I super-glued them in place and wrapped it with a bit of electrical tape. I'm not too worried about this coming apart, and it was a lot less effort then soldering. Took me about 15 minutes from removing the PSU from my system to having it reinstalled with the new fan.

I've got the modular version of the PSU in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## shiplake

I have ordered my BlackSilent Pro, and I plan to use these:-
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pieces-Yellow-Button-Filled-Connector/dp/B004UYTWJW/ref=pd_cp_light_0

I was hoping that Sieade245 would have given us a progress report. Hope he hasn't had a fire.


----------



## Maeth

I have been looking everywhere to get the BlackSilentPRO in Canada, but so far can't find it...









After some searching, the best replacement i can find is the
3106KL-04W-B30-B02
on Digikey.

I have access to a thermal camera, so I will try it out and let you guys know.


----------



## Maeth

The digikey fan clicks loudly, so thermal performance is moot.


----------



## psyclum

sigh...

stock fan : 36.72 CFM *5.90* mm H2O static pressure

PC-P 80mm x 15mm Ultra Silent Fan: 30.6 CFM *1.89* mm H2O static pressure

the fan of a PSU is MATCHED to the thermal demands OF the PSU.

what you are doing is not just destroying the PSU but also put EVERYTHING ELSE connected to the PSU in danger. if you don't mind your entire system go up in flames, feel free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The fan inside the ST45SF is regulated to spin up in relation to its internal temperature. So the cooler you keep it, the slower its fan will run.
> 
> We have a rough fan speed graph on our ST45SF product page that shows the fan will spin up to only 2800rpm at full load. But this is in a 25℃ ambient environment:
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=253&area=en
> 
> At 40℃ environment however , the fan in the ST45SF will spin up to 2800rpm at only 70% loading (around 300W) and up to 3700rpm at full load.
> 
> I would definitely recommend against replacing the original fan with a slower one if your ST45SF is already running hot!


there IS a reason why he posted this....


----------



## Lemon-scented

Just to post a quick update. It's now been about a year since I swapped in the Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro and it has held up perfectly and still virtually silent. Sitting on my desktop, this is my primary gaming rig with a full sized hot-running graphics card.

Also, based on a tip from another forum, after swapping the fan I reinstalled the power supply module UPSIDE DOWN. Configured this way the fan now intakes in cool ambient air from the top of the case versus dragging hot air from inside the case over the PSU components. Before making this change, the back of my case would get very hot to the touch but it's completely cool now.

Surprised to hear some folks are having trouble finding the Noiseblocker. I got mine from frozencpu.com and last I checked it's still in stock there. Great enhancement for the acoustically conscious. If not, or unsure on the wiring probably best to stick with the manufacturers configuration as others have suggested. Small form factor rocks!


----------



## Laureus

So is it correct to say that the currently used fan in the PSU is a Young Lin Tech DFB801512h ? According to the PDF, it only moves 30.16CFM of air with 2.38mmH2O airpressure.

I ask this because it's shown in to the JohnnyGuru review, and I am trying to find out whether the Noiseblocker PC-P should suffice as a replacement, from a technical point of view. If the fan is indeed the DFB801512h, the specs are perhaps not as overpowered as psyclum suggested earlier, and I would feel a lot better about the fan-switch mod.

Can some-one confirm the make of the fan in the PSU? Am I missing something important here?

@ Psyclum: where did you find those specs? Could you direct us/me to the source?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laureus*
> 
> @ Psyclum: where did you find those specs? Could you direct us/me to the source?


read post #5 of this thread. he gutted his PSU and the fan sticker is clearly shown



not sure why johnnyguru shows a different fan /boggle


----------



## SilverStone

As shown in this recent review of ST45SF-G, the fan in V2.0 has been changed to an ADDA AD0812HB-D70. Here are the basic specs:

Bearing: Ball
Current: 0.18A
Max. Speed: 3200rpm
Max. Airflow: 29.9CFM
Max. Noise: 33.4dBA
Pressure: 3.28mm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Laureus

Thanx for the help. Don't really understand why they changed the fan though. Perhaps they preferred a silent model for the review? I think I'll try the Noiseblocker with the upside-down placement trick.

Thanx a lot!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laureus*
> 
> Thanx for the help. Don't really understand why they changed the fan though. Perhaps they preferred a silent model for the review? I think I'll try the Noiseblocker with the upside-down placement trick.
> 
> Thanx a lot!


The reviewer did not change the fan, I was just showing you guys that we updated the fan in V2.0 of ST45SF-G!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> As shown in this recent review of ST45SF-G, the fan in V2.0 has been changed to an ADDA AD0812HB-D70. Here are the basic specs:
> 
> Bearing: Ball
> Current: 0.18A
> Max. Speed: 3200rpm
> Max. Airflow: 29.9CFM
> Max. Noise: 33.4dBA
> Pressure: 3.28mm
> 
> Hope this helps!


with a lower CFM and static pressure requirement, it should be alot easier to find replacements for it. just remember the CFM and more importantly the static pressure of the fan is selected based on the needs of the PSU, so i wouldn't go too far below that.


----------



## mkew

I did this yesterday exactly as sieade245 and it was well worth the 20 GBP or something for the nb blacksilent pro pwm.
For some reason I got version 1.1 of the psu from a store two weeks ago.
Anyway, it worked.
Now to replace the stock i5 cooler with something better, I am thinking noctua nh-l9i.


----------



## tmaven

Hey guys,
so ST45SF-G has only space for 15mm right? So fans from noctua are out of game? :/

I'm bit worried about that static pressure.

No issues after fan replacement?


----------



## mkew

No, no problems.

Edit:
Oh, and the fan in my version 1.1 psu had this on the sticker:
young lin
tech co, ltd
dc brushless fan
model: dfb801512h
dc 12V 2W


----------



## at0m33

Hi,

i'm also interested to replace the fan inside the ST45SF-G. 33 dB (at max) is quite a bit too loud according to my other components.

Because a 80mm fan is inside the psu, maybe the Noctua NF-R8 will fit without limitations? I don't know if the height fits and i can't find something about the pressure on this page. But there's also a PWM edition available (do i need this edition instead?) where a static pressure of 1.41 mm is mentioned. This is indeed lower as with the included fan.

Or are there some alternatives (the Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro is 120mm, does it really fit?)?

edit:

overlooked that, a 80mm BlackSilentPro fan is available


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *at0m33*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i'm also interested to replace the fan inside the ST45SF-G. 33 dB (at max) is quite a bit too loud according to my other components.
> 
> Because a 80mm fan is inside the psu, maybe the Noctua NF-R8 will fit without limitations? I don't know if the height fits and i can't find something about the pressure on this page. But there's also a PWM edition available (do i need this edition instead?) where a static pressure of 1.41 mm is mentioned. This is indeed lower as with the included fan.
> 
> Or are there some alternatives (the Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro is 120mm, does it really fit?)?


max height is 15mm :/


----------



## at0m33

Well, i've just found this in the hardforum: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039872604#post1039872604

Looks like someone did it already with a noctua nf-r8 on the outside, but is this really safe and efficient? Hmm... another restriction will be, that the psu gets bigger and may not fit in my little case correctly...


----------



## Aibohphobia

One possible alternative that came out recently is the Sanyo Denki 9GA0812H7001: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/dc_fan_detail.php?master_id=3302

Size: 80mm x 15mm
Operating Voltage: 6-13.2
Current: 0.09A
Speed: 3,800RPM
Air Flow: 31.4CFM
Noise: 29dBA
Pressure: 32.6Pa / 0.13in / 3.30mm
Life Expectancy: 40,000h/60℃ (70,000h/40℃)


----------



## daydr3am3r

Thank you sieade245 and all for the helpful pics and explanations.

Since I suck at modding cables, I would prefer to order an adapter for the NB-BlacksilentPro.

So my question is, are there any PWM to 2-pin adapters commercially available?

BTW, oddly enough, stock photos of BlackSilentPro show extension wires as a 3-pin ones:
http://www.blacknoise.com/en/products/it/33. I guess they initially thought to sell the fan as a non-PWM one?


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acti*
> 
> I am also curious to know if it's possible to do this without a soldering iron by doing as tetrismasters suggests?


You can always cut off the stock fan and just wire together old wires with the new fan wires


----------



## daydr3am3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydr3am3r*
> 
> Thank you sieade245 and all for the helpful pics and explanations.
> 
> Since I suck at modding cables, I would prefer to order an adapter for the NB-BlacksilentPro.
> 
> So my question is, are there any PWM to 2-pin adapters commercially available?
> 
> BTW, oddly enough, stock photos of BlackSilentPro show extension wires as a 3-pin ones:
> http://www.blacknoise.com/en/products/it/33. I guess they initially thought to sell the fan as a non-PWM one?


With a little bit of more scouring, I did find this thread @ the HardOCP forums that essentially explains you can use a 3-pin to 2-pin adapter, leaving
the blue wire unconnected. So I guess this answers my question


----------



## lllark

I have a SG08 and want to change the fan on the psu as its started making to much noise. Any ideas what do you think a suitable fan would be.

Cheers


----------



## mikex921

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllark*
> 
> I have a SG08 and want to change the fan on the psu as its started making to much noise. Any ideas what do you think a suitable fan would be.
> 
> Cheers


did you read through the thread? at least 2 fans were mentioned.

Sanyo Denki 9GA0812H7001
BlackSilentPro

both 80mm x 15mm


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydr3am3r*
> 
> With a little bit of more scouring, I did find this thread @ the HardOCP forums that essentially explains you can use a 3-pin to 2-pin adapter, leaving
> the blue wire unconnected. So I guess this answers my question


You need a 3-Pin Standard Fan Connector (Male) to Mini 2-Pin GPU Fan Connector (Female)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllark*
> 
> I have a SG08 and want to change the fan on the psu as its started making to much noise. Any ideas what do you think a suitable fan would be.


This thread is for the ST45SF and ST45SF-G, the fan in PSU of SG08 is entirely different!


----------



## Wirerat

Opening a psu is dangerous. Even when its not plugged in. The large capacitors can hold a charge. A capacitor by design oppose a change in voltage. They disscharge instantly.

I work electronics on jetts for a living and I would not open one to change a fan and take that risk when they are so cheap.

You can safely discharge one but you really need to know what you're doing.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Opening a psu is dangerous. Even when its not plugged in. The large capacitors can hold a charge. A capacitor by design oppose a change in voltage. They disscharge instantly.
> 
> I work electronics on jetts for a living and I would not open one to change a fan and take that risk when they are so cheap.
> 
> You can safely discharge one but you really need to know what you're doing.


Either you do the mod before using the ST45SF-G at all, in which case it's entirely safe.

Or if you've used the PSU then do as follows:

With the ST45SF-G still in your PC, remove the cable to the mains.
Make sure your ST45SF-G is connected *only* to the motherboard with the ATX24, no other connections at all.
Attach any USB device on the back I/O ports of your motherboard
Attach any fan to the CPU fan header on the motherboard
Press the ON-button of your PC several times
Unplug PSU from motherboard, remove the PSU from the case, and leave it overnight
Do the mod the next morning


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Either you do the mod before using the ST45SF-G at all, in which case it's entirely safe.
> 
> Or if you've used the PSU then do as follows:
> 
> With the ST45SF-G still in your PC, remove the cable to the mains.
> Make sure your ST45SF-G is connected *only* to the motherboard with the ATX24, no other connections at all.
> Attach any USB device on the back I/O ports of your motherboard
> Attach any fan to the CPU fan header on the motherboard
> Press the ON-button of your PC several times
> Unplug PSU from motherboard, remove the PSU from the case, and leave it overnight
> Do the mod the next morning


And that could work but this young person was killed by a pc that was unplugged. We are talking about modding a very in inexpensive 450 watt psu. I just wanted Op to understand risk.


----------



## iamkraine

which fan would you guys recommend for replacing in the Silverstone Strider 650w 80plus gold ST65F-G PSU?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> which fan would you guys recommend for replacing in the Silverstone Strider 650w 80plus gold ST65F-G PSU?


Gentle Typhoon AP-15


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Gentle Typhoon AP-15


I believe it's CFM is around 55 and the fan that's in the PSU is 80 CFM. Is that gonna be a problem?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> I believe it's CFM is around 55 and the fan that's in the PSU is 80 CFM. Is that gonna be a problem?


CFM is measured by manufacturers at 0 resistance and at full voltage. The fan in the PSU is sitting on lots of components that provide airflow restriction. So the 80CFM number is a bit useless. You need a PQ curve to judge what the actual airflow would be.

The reason I suggest the AP15 is because it's one of the strongest (torque) fans for this range of RPM. It has an impressive PQ curve, proper bearings and in the fan hub there is a metal disc which improves angular momentum. It also has a pleasant tone at higher RPMs.

I would trust it to perform better than the stock fan, but if you have doubts there is also the GentleTyphoon AP45 which will match the airflow of the stock fan.


----------



## iamkraine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> CFM is measured by manufacturers at 0 resistance and at full voltage. The fan in the PSU is sitting on lots of components that provide airflow restriction. So the 80CFM number is a bit useless. You need a PQ curve to judge what the actual airflow would be.
> 
> The reason I suggest the AP15 is because it's one of the strongest (torque) fans for this range of RPM. It has an impressive PQ curve, proper bearings and in the fan hub there is a metal disc which improves angular momentum. It also has a pleasant tone at higher RPMs.
> 
> I would trust it to perform better than the stock fan, but if you have doubts there is also the GentleTyphoon AP45 which will match the airflow of the stock fan.


What do you think of and is it worth getting the noctua nf-f12 for the PWM functionality?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> What do you think of and is it worth getting the noctua nf-f12 for the PWM functionality?


The original fan is a 2-wire voltage controlled fan. The PSU can't put out a PWM signal to the fan so you could use the Noctua but it would only be voltage controlled so why bother.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> What do you think of and is it worth getting the noctua nf-f12 for the PWM functionality?


PSU doesn't have PWM. It's purely voltage controlled.

Noctua is a lot of hype. They look so horrible, they must be good. They make like 5 different 120mm fans, targetted at PC enthusiasts with Linus paid to promote them. Dodgy specs: high airflow _and_ high static pressure _and_ low noise _and_ only draws max 0.05 amps? No PQ curve shown.

While Nidec Servo make millions of fans for industry. I trust their numbers, as well as my own experience with their products. Here's the catalog http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/products/pdf/D1225Cen.pdf and you can listen to them here http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/

But fans are one of those things that everyone swears that the ones they bought are the best, even if they never tried anything else. So opinions differ wildly


----------



## iamkraine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> PSU doesn't have PWM. It's purely voltage controlled.
> 
> Noctua is a lot of hype. They look so horrible, they must be good. They make like 5 different 120mm fans, targetted at PC enthusiasts with Linus paid to promote them. Dodgy specs: high airflow _and_ high static pressure _and_ low noise _and_ only draws max 0.05 amps? No PQ curve shown.
> 
> While Nidec Servo make millions of fans for industry. I trust their numbers, as well as my own experience with their products. Here's the catalog http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/products/pdf/D1225Cen.pdf and you can listen to them here http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/
> 
> But fans are one of those things that everyone swears that the ones they bought are the best, even if they never tried anything else. So opinions differ wildly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The original fan is a 2-wire voltage controlled fan. The PSU can't put out a PWM signal to the fan so you could use the Noctua but it would only be voltage controlled so why bother.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> CFM is measured by manufacturers at 0 resistance and at full voltage. The fan in the PSU is sitting on lots of components that provide airflow restriction. So the 80CFM number is a bit useless. You need a PQ curve to judge what the actual airflow would be.
> 
> The reason I suggest the AP15 is because it's one of the strongest (torque) fans for this range of RPM. It has an impressive PQ curve, proper bearings and in the fan hub there is a metal disc which improves angular momentum. It also has a pleasant tone at higher RPMs.
> 
> I would trust it to perform better than the stock fan, but if you have doubts there is also the GentleTyphoon AP45 which will match the airflow of the stock fan.






I appropriate all your sage advice. Just ordered Gentle Typhoon ap-15, give em a try. Question though, would it be possible to hook up the fan to the PWM on the motherboard or will the PSU not work if there no fan connected to it?

What do you thinks of and is it worth getting the noctua nf-f12 for the PWM functionality?


----------



## iamkraine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> PSU doesn't have PWM. It's purely voltage controlled.
> 
> Noctua is a lot of hype. They look so horrible, they must be good. They make like 5 different 120mm fans, targetted at PC enthusiasts with Linus paid to promote them. Dodgy specs: high airflow _and_ high static pressure _and_ low noise _and_ only draws max 0.05 amps? No PQ curve shown.
> 
> While Nidec Servo make millions of fans for industry. I trust their numbers, as well as my own experience with their products. Here's the catalog http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/products/pdf/D1225Cen.pdf and you can listen to them here http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/
> 
> But fans are one of those things that everyone swears that the ones they bought are the best, even if they never tried anything else. So opinions differ wildly






The site you linked mentioned that "The two GT fans have the lowest noise level (Around 38dBA)but do have a slight whine noise quality." Have you noticed any whining from the GTs? This would be a total joy-kill.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> I appropriate all your sage advice. Just ordered Gentle Typhoon ap-15, give em a try. Question though, would it be possible to hook up the fan to the PWM on the motherboard or will the PSU not work if there no fan connected to it?
> 
> What do you thinks of and is it worth getting the noctua nf-f12 for the PWM functionality?


The PSU should power on without the fan attached (there's no RPM wire so it doesn't know the status of the fan anyway) but it seems risky because with the fan controlled through the motherboard there would be no easy and reliable way to link the fan speed to the internal PSU temp.

That said I would go for the P12 PWM over the F12 among the Noctua fans, according to SPCR the F12 is not as smooth: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1343-page5.html


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> PSU doesn't have PWM. It's purely voltage controlled.
> 
> Noctua is a lot of hype. They look so horrible, they must be good. They make like 5 different 120mm fans, targetted at PC enthusiasts with Linus paid to promote them. Dodgy specs: high airflow _and_ high static pressure _and_ low noise _and_ only draws max 0.05 amps? No PQ curve shown.
> 
> While Nidec Servo make millions of fans for industry. I trust their numbers, as well as my own experience with their products. Here's the catalog http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/products/pdf/D1225Cen.pdf and you can listen to them here http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/
> 
> But fans are one of those things that everyone swears that the ones they bought are the best, even if they never tried anything else. So opinions differ wildly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site you linked mentioned that "The two GT fans have the lowest noise level (Around 38dBA)but do have a slight whine noise quality." Have you noticed any whining from the GTs? This would be a total joy-kill.
Click to expand...

I'd say at certain rpms they do, or at least seemingly sometimes (and I don't have that many fans but I've had a GT), but what doesn't? Depends what kind of whining you're talking about.

Play the videos in the link and see for yourself. NF-F12 is also there for reference.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> The site you linked mentioned that "The two GT fans have the lowest noise level (Around 38dBA)but do have a slight whine noise quality." Have you noticed any whining from the GTs? This would be a total joy-kill.


Check out his video, when the second sensor is between 400 and 500 FPM. Can you hear the whine he's talking about?

Edit - sorry didn't see Mikeaj's response.


----------



## Printermeow

Replaced Fan with Noctua A9x14 thats 92mm. Had to move power connector slightly in order for it to fit. Was reasonably easy to do.


----------



## WiSK

Interesting!









Although, max airflow and static pressure ratings are bit lower on the NF-A9 than the Blacknoise PC-P, which doesn't tell the whole story but there's no PQ curve on the datasheet. On the other hand, it's got a good wide blade with a low attack angle, so it should be okay for active pressure.


----------



## testedandbaked

Nice job on getting a 92mm in there! How is the noise and airflow compared with the original fan (Haven't seen too many comparisons with the V2.0 fan)?


----------



## kbaggen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testedandbaked*
> 
> Nice job on getting a 92mm in there! How is the noise and airflow compared with the original fan (Haven't seen too many comparisons with the V2.0 fan)?


I second that 

Printermeow, was it a hard mod to do or?

Vould be greath to have afeedback, as this fan is aviavble here in DK and the nosieblocker is not!


----------



## Krulani

Sorry for the necro...

Has anyone considered or tried modding the PSU to use a 80x80x*25*mm fan instead? That case im considering has the extra 10mm to spare; it seems like a viable mod. Would a Noctua NF-R8 offer enough cooling to keep a sfx PSU from overheating? It would certainly be a lot quieter than other solutions..


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Sorry for the necro...
> 
> Has anyone considered or tried modding the PSU to use a 80x80x*25*mm fan instead? That case im considering has the extra 10mm to spare; it seems like a viable mod. Would a Noctua NF-R8 offer enough cooling to keep a sfx PSU from overheating? It would certainly be a lot quieter than other solutions..


Yep. Ranma13 did it two years ago. Originally he had it on the outside (see pic), but since then he cut the enclosure to fit it further inside.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yep. Ranma13 did it two years ago. Originally he had it on the outside (see pic), but since then he cut the enclosure to fit it further inside.


Ha, you're answering my questions all over the place. This is perfect, thanks again.


----------



## sieade245

Hello again guys.

Apologies, I had completely forgotten about this thread until I got an email about it today so sorry if anybody asked me a question and never got a response.

Just an update. Fan is still working fine. Nice and quiet still and rig does not get hot, primarily used for video conversion now.


----------



## brnai

Just replaced the fan in my V2.0 with the NB-BlackSilentPRO, using a 2-pin to 3-pin connector. The old fan was noticeably loud but my computer is now nice and quiet. Thanks everyone for the recommendation!

I first plugged the fan into my motherboard and it produced a rather annoying ticking sound at lower RPMs, but thankfully this wasn't a problem with it inside the PSU.


----------



## Sader0

So Guys, who have replaced Fan with Noiseblocker one - can you tell me if it is audible during idle, or web browsing ?
I have 450W Gold PSU and really dislike fan being loud on idle and low load tasks like web surfing or similar....
It starts at 1200-1300 RPM, and Noiseblocker starts from 700 rpm.
P.S. I'm a silence freak - and like NOT TO HEAR my system works in quiet empty room.


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Printermeow*
> 
> Replaced Fan with Noctua A9x14 thats 92mm. Had to move power connector slightly in order for it to fit. Was reasonably easy to do.


I like. When you said you had to move the power connector was you didn't have to cut anything right? I almost want to buy the PSU and use that fan.


----------



## Sader0

Noctua A9x14 is available for an order for me.
However does someone know for sure if I can just plug it in & move the connector or something else has to be done ?

Thanks


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Noctua A9x14 is available for an order for me.
> However does someone know for sure if I can just plug it in & move the connector or something else has to be done ?
> 
> Thanks


The connector slots into the PSU enclosure. You'll need something that can cut SECC steel: a handsaw or dremel.


----------



## Sader0

thanks for heads up WiSK ! Nice to see you here as well as on HaRd forum 

this is a bit unfortunate - was really hoping to avoid cutting into the steel... Is the enclosure can be stripped of the electronics before doing this ?

I actually ordered Noiseblocker fan mentioned in the start of this topic , but shipper from UK posted it without tracking number and package most likely got lost as I never received it









Have you by any occasion happen to test both these fans ?
Noctua will cost me abt 15 EUR while Noiseblocker - 35 EUR







due to delivery costs
Which one is quieter on idle ?

thanks for help


----------



## WiSK

I have not tried the Noctua because it's a little bit underpowered for the PSU. My rigs are running at load for [email protected], so I can't afford to let the PSU overheat.

I'm not saying it doesn't work well, it probably does, but I need mine for 24/7 use and I prefer to be a bit safer.

So I also expect the Noctua would be quieter at load because lower max rpm, I don't know about idle unfortunately.


----------

